# Which of the 3 heavyweights?



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok so after a LOT of searching on here and else where I've narrowed it down to 3 waxes 
1. FK1000p (more of a sealent I know) 

2. Collinite 476s

3.AG HD wax

I'm sure you saw that coming lol

My car is black with blue metallic flake which looks gorgeous in the sun, so as its winter I'll be looking for the best deepness on black and has most uses ie can do wheels or glass etc.
From what I've read all are seriously durable and all are acceptable price so which one do you think?
I'll be buying from one of the suppliers on here so don't worry about links to ebay and the like.

The paint isn't perfect (next springs job!) But will be striped, clayed, srp and then whichever of these 3...

I was going to do a poll but I have no idea how to do that.

Ps if any suppliers or manufacturers or even people who have got too much want a side by side test I would be interested in buying samples 

I know there has been a lot written about these 3 products but I still can't make up my mind 

Sorry to go over old ground and I hope someone else finds my specific needs useful too...

Thanks 
Rayner

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I would call them lightweights but FK1000P for me.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'd say AG HD for me, superb wax.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

rayner said:


> My car is black with blue metallic flake which looks gorgeous in the sun, so as its winter I'll be looking for the best deepness on black and has most uses ie can do wheels or glass etc.
> The paint isn't perfect (next springs job!) But will be striped, clayed, srp and then whichever of these 3
> 
> Next spring Opti-Coat it and you won't need to mess with a lsp again.


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Have tried only 476 and 1000p, in the end I got rid of 476 because I couldnt get on with it but the durability of them are very similar.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

FK1000p for me its superb and you can use it on wheels too


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll say fk1000p because it's great vfm , you can use it in wheels as mentioned above and it has great durabillity (perfect for the winder )


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK1000p or 476? real dillema, both very durable, i stick to fk1000p on the bonnet and wheels, and alternate between the two on the bodywork, depending on how i feel.

Kev


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok thanks all
Not sure if this is true or not so don't jump down my throat  but I read somewhere that FK is not very trim friendly? Do any of you mask them out or am I talking rubbish?
Thanks again

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Fk1000p looks really good after a few days once it fully cures and it does last really well.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I would call them lightweights but FK1000P for me.


Lightweights? In terms of cost, perhaps, but we all know that cost really means jack when it comes to wax performance and on that front, the three the OP mentions would definitely be heavy weights in my book 

Of the three, I would choose 476S - best water behaviour of the three for me, and also the one that has given me consistently the best durability though none of them are a slouch on that front. Some say it masks flake, not something I have personally seen from it on light or dark colours 

Best way, of course, to maximise the finish is in the prep - focus on that after winter and you'll truly get the best out of your finish.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

rayner said:


> Ok thanks all
> Not sure if this is true or not so don't jump down my throat  but I read somewhere that FK is not very trim friendly? Do any of you mask them out or am I talking rubbish?
> Thanks again
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


I would try to avoid trim with ANY paint lsp really. It's not hard to avoid, no need for taping


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh just thought ... water spots too being black are a big issue would one or all of these reduce them in theory? 

Starting to rule out HD now so we're getting there thanks.

Dave that's almost exactly what I meant by the title.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

R222  curveball.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Fk1000p for me easiest product ever


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

VXR.Tom said:


> R222  curveball.


There's always a few!

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

AG HD for me. Just.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

VXR.Tom said:


> R222  curveball.


Good Bling, Poor on Durability.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Going with FK now so thanks for the posts.

I'll let you all know how I get on 

Excited!! 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Only used 476s and aghd, and of those i'd choose the 476, why? because theres not any difference in looks, collis has legendary durability and at rrp the collis also represents alot better value for money, and before all the ag lovers start harping on about how cheaply it can be purchased for, it is still more expensive even at best prices and a smaller pot, hence my choice with collis


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

rayner said:


> Going with FK now so thanks for the posts.
> 
> I'll let you all know how I get on
> 
> ...


Used FK yesterday on my black Z4 and it looks amazing! Used prima amigo first, work v well together


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

minibbb said:


> Used FK yesterday on my black Z4 and it looks amazing! Used prima amigo first, work v well together


Thanks I'll bare that in mind at xmas 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

After using 476 then 915 and Fk1000p I sold the first 2 as Fk is the best detailing product I have found so far followed by 425 Qd.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

bero1306 said:


> After using 476 then 915 and Fk1000p I sold the first 2 as Fk is the best detailing product I have found so far followed by 425 Qd.


My thoughts exactly. 476s is pants. FK1000p is a very nice product and far better.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Out of the 3...... AG HD, but it's all in the prep!


----------



## npj (Feb 21, 2011)

I have only used 'Collinite 476s' and find it really easy to use and very durable


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> My thoughts exactly. 476s is pants.


Interesting you say that Marc, in regards to what?

Personally I think it's status is legendary, and from general concensus so do the many people that have used it over all these years, the reviews are testament to that.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

All waxes do the same thing in my experience..Protect!!..but out of those 3,my preference would be,AGHD.I'ts all in the prep,that's what determines the overall outcome..


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Dj.xray said:


> All waxes do the same thing in my experience..Protect!!..but out of those 3,my preference would be,AGHD.I'ts all in the prep,that's what determines the overall outcome..


Yeah but don't some bead or sheet water better than others, resist dirt better etc.?

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## German Oak (Oct 29, 2012)

I use the 476s for the summer, pre cleaned by Lime prime and Surf City Garage Speed Demon detailer and for the winter 2 to 3 layers of 1000p, pre cleaned with Prima Amigo and FK#425 as QD. 
Colour is a orient blue metallic on a BMW 5 series and I love them both. 
In my opinion the 1000p has a bit better durability for the dirty winter. 
Not an easy decision ;-)


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Interesting you say that Marc, in regards to what?
> 
> Personally I think it's status is legendary, and from general concensus so do the many people that have used it over all these years, the reviews are testament to that.


I to would be interested to hear the performance stats for it that would rank it as "pants" ... can't say I've experienced anything from the product to suggest that: its superb durability, tight and fast water behaviour ... perhaps it is just that fact that its just not a detailing fashion accessory like many other waxes appear to be.

To make a sweeping statement of "its pants", I'd be interested to hear a justification of that with some evidence to back it up, that would be contrary to the huge amounts of evidence of its performance seen by many detailers who have been using it for many years to great effect


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

476 has been my go to wax for winter protection for several years now! very easy to remove if applied in thin layers, terrific durability,and excellent self cleaning properties.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

We all know what Marc’s like, bless his cotton socks. If the wax doesn’t come in a flash container and/or cost hundreds of pounds, it’s crap.  He's a wax snob.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Car Key said:


> We all know what Marc's like, bless his cotton socks. If the wax doesn't come in a flash container and/or cost hundreds of pounds, it's crap.  He's a wax snob.


Yep, but put 2 side by side and I doubt most could tell the difference on a well prepped surface.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Dave KG said:


> I to would be interested to hear the performance stats for it that would rank it as "pants" ... can't say I've experienced anything from the product to suggest that: its superb durability, tight and fast water behaviour ... perhaps it is just that fact that its just not a detailing fashion accessory like many other waxes appear to be.
> 
> To make a sweeping statement of "its pants", I'd be interested to hear a justification of that with some evidence to back it up, that would be contrary to the huge amounts of evidence of its performance seen by many detailers who have been using it for many years to great effect


I hope he comes back with something to say its 'pants' too as I've just ordered a tub of FK well its from serious performance so its SP1000 lol (same stuff different label as I'm sure you all know)

I will have to try collinite as there are many,many,many good reviews of it but I just went with the fk as I can do wheels with it and it supposedly cleans easier - I'm not saying that's true by the way 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Yep, but put 2 side by side and I doubt most could tell the difference on a well prepped surface.


Too true , Dave did a very good test recently with 476 and dodo hybrid, and 476 came out tops on that test..:thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

spursfan said:


> Too true , Dave did a very good test recently with 476 and dodo hybrid, and 476 came out tops on that test..:thumb:


So its not true then lol

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

rayner said:


> So its not true then lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


your missing the point, 476 is cheaper than dodo hybrid, but still outperformed it, proving the point that Dave KG was trying to make, that 476 aint crap.:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I remember that test  Trouble is, you can test until you are blue in the face and show hard evidence in terms of results, but still the product will be berated because it does not come in a fancy tin and cost ££££... sad times if you ask me, but I suppose it does make for variety.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Dj.xray said:


> All waxes do the same thing in my experience..Protect!!..but out of those 3,my preference would be,AGHD.I'ts all in the prep,that's what determines the overall outcome..


although i agree with what you say about prep when it comes to winter you need that protection to last, so with that in mind it narrows down the options. p21s is a great wax but only protects for a short time, so when it comes to winter its a no to all waxes do the same thing :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> I remember that test  Trouble is, you can test until you are blue in the face and show hard evidence in terms of results, but still the product will be berated because it does not come in a fancy tin and cost ££££... sad times if you ask me, but I suppose it does make for variety.


i dont care if something comes in a fancy tin or not, infact i would be happy with less packaging. the problem i have with colli is its so solvent heavy and there are safer alternatives now a days. I put my health as more important than £££££ and sad to see others dont seem to care about it


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

spursfan said:


> your missing the point, 476 is cheaper than dodo hybrid, but still outperformed it, proving the point that Dave KG was trying to make, that 476 aint crap.:thumb:


it may be cheaper but not as safe to use. you have to remember colli is a old school product when health was not a thought with manufactures and due to that i will always pick up a safer product than colli. There is so much more to an lsp then just durability


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

spursfan said:


> your missing the point, 476 is cheaper than dodo hybrid, but still outperformed it, proving the point that Dave KG was trying to make, that 476 aint crap.:thumb:


Your right I did miss the point plus didn't know the Supernatural was more expensive.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> it may be cheaper but not as safe to use. you have to remember colli is a old school product when health was not a thought with manufactures and due to that i will always pick up a safer product than colli. There is so much more to an lsp then just durability


Any proof to suggest it is degrading to human health? They would ban it if this were 100% true as they have with al sorts of pruducts - DDT fpr example (first thing popped into my head. No idea why)
Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

so what makes it dangerous to use if proper ppe is used


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

rayner said:


> Any proof to suggest it is degrading to human health? They would ban it if this were 100% true as they have with al sorts of pruducts - DDT fpr example (first thing popped into my head. No idea why)
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


there are many products that cause health problems that are not banned. there was a thread a while back about colli's solvency and 1 guy bidn't realise till he read the thread that it was the colli that was making him ill. 
the only proof i need is what it does to my health when ever i used it plus have a read of the data sheet:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisc said:


> so what makes it dangerous to use if proper ppe is used


high solvent content,


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

rayner said:


> Yeah but don't some bead or sheet water better than others, resist dirt better etc.?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Oh yeah they behave different.i'm not saying they don't some drastically,but only when raining/washing /wet,do i see the effects.what i mean't was doing 50/50's (with different combos) we couldn't tell which was which regardless of price.And to us(4 people),the paint looked no different after polishing to when the lsp's were applied imo.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> although i agree with what you say about prep when it comes to winter you need that protection to last, so with that in mind it narrows down the options. p21s is a great wax but only protects for a short time, so when it comes to winter its a no to all waxes do the same thing :thumb:


I totally agree cheeky monkey different waxes definetly have different characteristics,beading sheeting,durability i didn't phrase that statement too clever or elaborate enough,they do more than just protect your quite right.what i'm trying to say is that's what their MAIN aim is.I'll shut up now.lol.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> there are many products that cause health problems that are not banned. there was a thread a while back about colli's solvency and 1 guy bidn't realise till he read the thread that it was the colli that was making him ill.
> the only proof i need is what it does to my health when ever i used it plus have a read of the data sheet:thumb:


Not sure it's that bad or the yanks would have banned it by now, did they not ban Megs 16 because of problems with it's makeup?
The MSD sheet says not to inhale vapours if working in an enclosed space, that's the only thing i can see that may concern some people, personally i wax outside anyway, as i expect most do on here.:thumb:
Pretty sure that there is shed loads of gear that we use that could be deemed as having some bad chemicals in them, here is a list of do's and dont do's of a named wheel cleaner that is highly rated on here..

4. Please work in adequate ventilated space (we strongly suggest using face mask while working).
5. Wash hands after handling with water.
6. If swallowed, do not induce vomiting, immediately rinse your mouth, please get medical attention.
7. Eye and skin contact, please wash with water.
8. Avoid reach of children's

Reading that lot you would be stupid not to adhere to what they say, same as for 476, you just need to be aware of what you are using but it does not make it the health problem you seem to make it out to be..


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

spursfan said:


> Not sure it's that bad or the yanks would have banned it by now, did they not ban Megs 16 because of problems with it's makeup?
> The MSD sheet says not to inhale vapours if working in an enclosed space, that's the only thing i can see that may concern some people, personally i wax outside anyway, as i expect most do on here.:thumb:
> Pretty sure that there is shed loads of gear that we use that could be deemed as having some bad chemicals in them, here is a list of do's and dont do's of a named wheel cleaner that is highly rated on here..
> 
> ...


if the only problem you have found is not to inhale then may i suggest you research the meanings on a data sheet. 
my point being there are safer alternatives that are more than durable enough for winter, they look far better then colli and are much safer in use. 
To put it another way you wouldnt buy a car with a 2 star safety rating when for a few extra quid you could get a 4star, well i wouldn't, its common sense i'd of thought


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> if the only problem you have found is not to inhale then may i suggest you research the meanings on a data sheet.
> my point being there are safer alternatives that are more than durable enough for winter, they look far better then colli and are much safer in use.
> To put it another way you wouldnt buy a car with a 2 star safety rating when for a few extra quid you could get a 4star, well i wouldn't, its common sense i'd of thought


I use tons of stuff that is highly dangerous like weed killer, insecticide, pesticides, anti freeze, break fluid, meths, 100% rubbing alcohol, tar remover, paints, bleach, disinfectants, chainsaws, fireworks, dinitrol, cars, bicycles, window cleaner, petrol etc. Collinite 476s is just like all the others, you take proper saftey precautions to avoid injury.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

dave- said:


> I use tons of stuff that is highly dangerous like weed killer, insecticide, pesticides, anti freeze, break fluid, meths, 100% rubbing alcohol, tar remover, paints, bleach, disinfectants, chainsaws, fireworks, dinitrol, cars, bicycles, window cleaner, petrol etc. Collinite 476s is just like all the others, you take proper saftey precautions to avoid injury.


not on about other stuff some you cant help but use as there is no safer alternative. Collinite is a very old product made when health and safety was not even thought about, now there are products that do the same as collinite but with safe more friendly ingredients, i know which i chose as my health is more important than £££s
Try colli instead of your usual tar remover as its great at that but no good at chopping trees down so you will need to keep using your chainsaw, but with all those solvents in colli i bet it would make a great firework:lol:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> not on about other stuff some you cant help but use as there is no safer alternative. Collinite is a very old product made when health and safety was not even thought about, now there are products that do the same as collinite but with safe more friendly ingredients, i know which i chose as my health is more important than £££s
> Try colli instead of your usual tar remover as its great at that but no good at chopping trees down so you will need to keep using your chainsaw, but with all those solvents in colli i bet it would make a great firework:lol:


yet it meets the very stringent USA OSHA standards
Like others have said, just be sensible when using this stuff.
Cars are dangerous, do i walk to work..NO...just try not to worry about accidents.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

spursfan said:


> yet it meets the very stringent USA OSHA standards
> Like others have said, just be sensible when using this stuff.
> Cars are dangerous, do i walk to work..NO...just try not to worry about accidents.


just because it just meets the standard doesn't make it as safe as others :wall:
yes cars are dangerous but which would you prefer a 2 star rated or a 4 star rated. being responsible about what i use is not the same as worrying about accidents. the point im making is yes colliis cheap and is durable too but thats not the be all and end all there is much more to a lsp and health risk is one i put above price.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

FK1000 for me, personally. I love how these two still are able to divide opinion like no other!

I would say colli beads longer, but FK1000 has the glassyness advantage (on my average paint), and melts on much easier. Tin bigger too.

Both classics though.


----------

